# Recording A fight in the store



## Workinggirl1234 (Jan 22, 2021)

A team member of mine was recording an incident at our store and is now being put on CA for it. In the handbook it says nothing about recording or taking pictures of something. The video was only sent to two managers. Is this allowed to be put on CA or possibly fired. Need answers quick!


----------



## checklane01 (Jan 22, 2021)

Were they on the clock? You shouldn't be using your phone on the floor while on the clock unless you're helping a guest. It can be considered loafing, which is a CCA and fireable offense. Additionally, there shouldn't be a reason that a TM had to record the fight, for what purpose? We have cameras for a reason lol.


----------



## Workinggirl1234 (Jan 22, 2021)

checklane01 said:


> Were they on the clock? You shouldn't be using your phone on the floor while on the clock unless you're helping a guest. It can be considered loafing, which is a CCA and fireable offense. Additionally, there shouldn't be a reason that a TM had to record the fight, for what purpose? We have cameras for a reason lol.


yes they were, a manger asked them to record it though and they have proof of it.


----------



## checklane01 (Jan 22, 2021)

Workinggirl1234 said:


> yes they were, a manger asked them to record it though and they have proof of it.


I find that hard to believe. But if it is, they need to talk to their ETL HR or SD so that leader can get talked to you. There's literally no reason for the TM to record it, not to mention it looks really bad from the public's perspective. Assuming the fight was guest on guest, a leader or AP should have called the police and dealt with it from there.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 22, 2021)

Workinggirl1234 said:


> A team member of mine was recording an incident at our store and is now being put on CA for it. In the handbook it says nothing about recording or taking pictures of something. The video was only sent to two managers. Is this allowed to be put on CA or possibly fired. Need answers quick!


Actually in the handbook it  says not to do this. I don’t have it on me but I def remember a section about recording, it’s a no no because we don’t have permission so it’s a lawsuit waiting to happen.

Ap has a million cameras, no reason we ourselves need to record.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 22, 2021)

We were told in orientation never to record or photograph a guest. It was made clear that it was a very bad thing to do.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 22, 2021)

The tm recording violated social media policy.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 22, 2021)

lts Target...there are cameras almost everywhere


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 22, 2021)

buliSBI said:


> lts Target...there are cameras almost everywhere


No audio tho


----------



## NKG (Jan 22, 2021)

We aren't live pd so you can't record as tm. Sorry your friend dumbbb


----------



## Bufferine (Jan 23, 2021)

Noone can record or take pictures. Not guest or people working for Target. 100% not allowed for security purposes. Target is private property. Maybe not enforced all the time but it’s the rules.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 23, 2021)

Just don't do it again.  When you're on the clock it's Target recording, not you.  Target has different rules they have to follow than the average citizen.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 23, 2021)

As you say a TL was there, it was their job to document the event and be the witness.


----------

